# in welchem paket ist das programm "dig" mit enthalten?

## pieter_parker

in welchem paket ist das programm "dig" mit enthalten?

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

# q file `which dig`

net-dns/bind-tools (/usr/bin/dig)

----------

## pieter_parker

ist mir nicht ganz klar.. wie hast du das jetzt nachgeguckt?!

----------

## SinoTech

Also ich benutze für sowas immer Portage File Search bzw. Portage File List

Alle anderen Programme die du so auf deinem Rechner installiert hast, finden normalerweise nur Dateien von Programmen die bereits bei dir installiert sind.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## pieter_parker

naja.. das dig steckt ja bei dem paket bind-tools mitdrin....

----------

## 76062563

Mit dem Programm equery kann man so etwas herausfinden.

Equery ist im Paket gentoolkit enthalten.

Die Suche nach dig würde dann so aussehen:

```
zapp ~ # equery b dig

[ Searching for file(s) dig in *... ]

net-dns/bind-tools-9.3.2 (/usr/bin/dig)

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r6 (/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r6/arch/ia64/dig)

sys-kernel/ck-sources-2.6.19_p2-r1 (/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-ck2-r1/arch/ia64/dig)

sys-kernel/ck-sources-2.6.19_p2-r2 (/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-ck2-r2/arch/ia64/dig)

sys-kernel/ck-sources-2.6.19_p2 (/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-ck2/arch/ia64/dig)

sys-kernel/ck-sources-2.6.19_p2-r3 (/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-ck2-r3/arch/ia64/dig)
```

HTH

----------

## SinoTech

Cool, "q" kannte ich noch gar nicht. Habe das mal grad ausprobiert, und das ist ja richtig schnell  :Smile: .

Cheers,

Sino

----------

